# LJUBLJANA | Belle Vie Tivoli | 5 fl | U/C



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Belle vie Tivoli*























































Start: 2016

Finish: 2018

Costs: 40.000.000 Euros

Appartments: 195


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Belle Vie Tivoli - 10.6.2016 (1/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Belle Vie Tivoli - 10.6.2016 (2/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Belle Vie Tivoli - 10.6.2016 (3/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Belle Vie Tivoli - Kondominij Tivoli - 26.6.2016 (1/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Belle Vie Tivoli - Kondominij Tivoli - 26.6.2016 (2/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Belle Vie Tivoli - Kondominij Tivoli - 26.6.2016 (3/3)*


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

The ground floor looks awful. No interaction with the street.


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Belle Vie Tivoli - Kondominij Tivoli - 4.7.2016 (1/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Belle Vie Tivoli - Kondominij Tivoli - 4.7.2016 (2/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Belle Vie Tivoli - Kondominij Tivoli - 4.7.2016 (3/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Belle Vie Tivoli - Kondominij Tivoli - 4.7.2016 (4/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Belle Vie Tivoli - Kondominij Tivoli - 8.7.2016 (1/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Belle Vie Tivoli - Kondominij Tivoli - 8.7.2016 (2/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Belle Vie Tivoli - Kondominij Tivoli - 8.7.2016 (3/3)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Belle Vie Tivoli - Kondominij Tivoli - 31.7.2016 (1/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Belle Vie Tivoli - Kondominij Tivoli - 31.7.2016 (2/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Belle Vie Tivoli - Kondominij Tivoli - 31.7.2016 (3/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Belle Vie Tivoli - Kondominij Tivoli - 31.7.2016 (4/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Belle Vie Tivoli - Kondominij Tivoli - 20.8.2016 (1/6)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Belle Vie Tivoli 30.8.2017 (3/4)*


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Belle Vie Tivoli 30.8.2017 (4/4)*


----------

